# Need help finding a hearing test location



## JesterOfSorts (17 Mar 2008)

The title pretty much says it all. I need to get an audiogram/audiometer done but I'm having trouble finding one, so I thought I'd ask this very knowledgeable, helpful, and kind  community for help. I live in the GTA, (Thornhill), the closest subway station is Finch Station. If anyone knows a place that I can get one done, that's close by, it would be very appreciated.

I heard there are clinics that you can get it done for like $20 or $40. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Yrys (17 Mar 2008)

I'm in Québec. When I thought I needed a hearing test, I want to a clinic doctor, who refered
me to a specialist, which was working in an hospital.


Maybe the receptionist to a clinic near you could tell you where to get one ?


----------



## JesterOfSorts (17 Mar 2008)

Well the problem is that I've already had it done, not sure if it's considered a clinic or not. My results did not meet the requirements but I'm pretty close, and I know I made quite a few mistakes during the test, where I didn't push the button when I should have, because I wasn't sure. Since It was my first time doing the test I didn't know what to expect, and I know If I concentrated more, and wasn't nervous I'm sure I would be able to pass it.

The thing is I don't know if I could just walk in and get an appointment at this place (can't find their phone number for the life of me). I plan to go sometime when I get a chance to ask, but it could be a little while. So thought I'd ask if anyone knows of another place where I could get it done.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (17 Mar 2008)

Try looking under "Audiologists" in the Yellow Pages.


----------



## JesterOfSorts (17 Mar 2008)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Try looking under "Audiologists" in the Yellow Pages.



Thanks! I'm a youngster, my generation isn't too familiar with the yellow pages. Actually I thought I'd go check, but was ignorant that I could have just looked for the yellow pages online, should have thought of that...*palm meets face*


----------



## the 48th regulator (17 Mar 2008)

JesterOfSorts said:
			
		

> Well the problem is that I've already had it done, not sure if it's considered a clinic or not. My results did not meet the requirements but I'm pretty close, and I know I made quite a few mistakes during the test, where I didn't push the button when I should have, because I wasn't sure. Since It was my first time doing the test I didn't know what to expect, and I know If I concentrated more, and wasn't nervous I'm sure I would be able to pass it.
> 
> The thing is I don't know if I could just walk in and get an appointment at this place (can't find their phone number for the life of me). I plan to go sometime when I get a chance to ask, but it could be a little while. So thought I'd ask if anyone knows of another place where I could get it done.



Sorry to break the news, this is not a history test you are writing. Where you state "I didn't push the button when I should have, because I wasn't sure" clearly shows you have a challenge with your hearing.  Your mind, which it has learned over time from your hearing losss, is compensating and trying to figure out what it hears.  This is causing you a delay in reaction.

Good luck on the new test, but do not be disapointed with the results.

dileas

tess


----------



## JesterOfSorts (17 Mar 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Sorry to break the news, this is not a history test you are writing. Where you state "I didn't push the button when I should have, because I wasn't sure" clearly shows you have a challenge with your hearing.  Your mind, which it has learned over time from your hearing losss, is compensating and trying to figure out what it hears.  This is causing you a delay in reaction.
> 
> Good luck on the new test, but do not be disapointed with the results.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately that's probably the truth. Still I believe I can do better, having a better idea of what to expect. You can't blame me for trying, especially considering the reward if I get 'lucky' .


----------



## the 48th regulator (17 Mar 2008)

JesterOfSorts said:
			
		

> Unfortunately that's probably the truth. Still I believe I can do better, having a better idea of what to expect. You can't blame me for trying, especially considering the reward if I get 'lucky' .



I agree,

However,

Let's hope that luck plays out when your hearing is really needed.

Listening to orders, Recces, sitting in a defensive etc etc.....

dileas

tess


----------



## geo (17 Mar 2008)

Heh... all those explosives, pyrotechnics , 106mm RR rounds, 50 cal, 7.62 and 5.56 rounds fired downrange and, my hearing has survived quite well.... Uhh... other than when they had me sit in the booth with the door left open and all sort of ambient noise going


----------



## JesterOfSorts (17 Mar 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I agree,
> 
> However,
> 
> ...



For sure, but I've never suffered from not being able to hear in an everyday situation. it is only a test like this which says I have problem.  My results also show that for my SRT is below 30dB, it's just a couple of the low frequencies that are give my 1 ear some trouble. A normal conversation is between 2000Hz and 3000Hz, that my weaker ear is capable of.

I understand and respect the requirements the military upholds, looking at my own life though which I know best since I'm constantly living it, and looking up information on the topic, like the frequency of a normal conversation, the issues of listening to orders even under less then desirable conditions, shouldn't be a problem. Although I completely understand the potential concern, if I'm able to get in I highly doubt my hearing will be an issue at all.

The Ironic thing is if I'm able to get the couple of lower frequencies below the 30db point, I'll go from a H3 to an H1, since my higher frequencies are in good shape.
I plan to book an appointment tomorrow, but because of being busy, I think the earliest I could do it would be a week Saturday (assuming they aren't available during easter weekend). I'll try to post how it goes... If it goes well, you'll no doubt hear from me right away.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Mar 2008)

JesterOfSorts, aka Mustadio, you have been sent a PM by me and I would appreciate your answer right away.  Multiple accounts are not permitted here, and you have a decission to make, which of your accounts used today is to be deleted, and which you would prefer to keep.  If I don't hear from you in the next few minutes, ALL your accounts will be BANNED.


George
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## the 48th regulator (17 Mar 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> JesterOfSorts, aka Mustadio, you have been sent a PM by me and I would appreciate your answer right away.  Multiple accounts are not permitted here, and you have a decission to make, which of your accounts used today is to be deleted, and which you would prefer to keep.  If I don't hear from you in the next few minutes, ALL your accounts will be BANNED.
> 
> 
> George
> Milnet.ca Staff



Well I feel suckered....

jokerstadio  now hear this, Well good luck or whatever you wish to achieve.  Integrity is the most valuable assett you can offer, not just the hearing.

dileas

tess


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Mar 2008)

Good luck on your test

We're done here

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

